

Facebook Gives $10 Million in Free Advertising to Small Businesses - ashamedlion
http://www.facebook.com/marketing?sk=app_244881505558365

======
timroman
What a load of BS. How is this different than the $100 free credits they hand
out everywhere? Oh that's right, it's not.

~~~
stfu
Exactly. But you have to admit that it is a clever spin of their PR department
to counter the growing amount of negative PR.

